# Poundage for african game



## RedSunrise (Aug 31, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all,

The following post was set at AT bowhunting forum, and would appreciate the help of some locals.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=806403

Thanks


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

African Game is tough but nothing supernatural, shot placement and shaving sharp broadheads is the key. You can comfortably take any antelope with a 60# bow and good heavy arrows. Go for a finished hunting arrow of 450gr with a truly very sharp broadhead.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Ditto


----------



## Huntallot (Jan 11, 2009)

*Poundage*

I had no trouble with a Bowtech Patriot set at 72 pounds. Shot placement is the key.


----------



## croskelley (Jan 18, 2009)

*Croskelley*

I had no trouble with a 62 pound Bowtech Jutice with Rage 2 blade.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

croskelley said:


> I had no trouble with a 62 pound Bowtech Jutice with Rage 2 blade.



Rather stay away from the Rage 2 blader here in SA. Should you hit major bone you will have zero penetration. As the rest have said 450gr+ and a really sharp broadhead. I am really impressed witht he slick tricks. It also comes down to shot placement...


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

From my experience I'd say stick with 500gr plus on a 70# bow and 550+ on anything lighter. A 2 blade with bleaders cut on contact head like a Magnus Stinger or Muzzy Phantom will do the trick.

Sure a 40lb bow with 350gr arrows and expandable broadheads will work providing shot placement is spot on but with that extra arrow weight and a decent broadhead, you'll blow through heavy bone.


----------



## Dashai (Oct 3, 2006)

Not that I have killed lots of SA game, but I did shoot 10 animals. I used 400 grain arrows and a #70lb bow (elite xl) going about 305 fps. I got complete pass troughs with rage 2 blades, slick trick 4 blades and Tightpoints on everything from warthogs to elands. 
Maybe I was lucky with the 400 grain (too light?) arrows, but they worked for me.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Your setup is fine.

We just prefer to shoot a 450gr + arrow to ensure deep penetration or pass trough's.

I used 420gr arrows with last the last hunting season. But its the minimum I will shoot.


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm curious as to what you guys would recommend to someone like me with a short draw length and not pulling alot of poundage. I get alot of opinions here in the states-I'd like to hear yours. 54# @ 26.5", BT 82nd.


----------



## marbowNC (Apr 28, 2008)

I wouldn't go with anything under 70# and 80# be better with 300fmj with a 140 gr. muzzy ......with a heavy arrow and broadhead you ain't got speed but you have good penetration . the reason I would go with muzzy is the toughness you don't want a mechanical head that may fail or break . Ive shot whitail with mechanicals and hit bone it deflected and used muzzy and busted through the bone . But thats my oppion .


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

doegirl said:


> I'm curious as to what you guys would recommend to someone like me with a short draw length and not pulling alot of poundage. I get alot of opinions here in the states-I'd like to hear yours. 54# @ 26.5", BT 82nd.


For African game stick with 550+gr and a 2 blade cut-on-contact head.


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

za_boy said:


> For African game stick with 550+gr and a 2 blade cut-on-contact head.


Gotcha. Thank you:thumbs_up


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Doegirl,

You can use Axis 400's with a 125gr broadhead and 4" Feathers. That should give you the weight and stability needed to steer the two blade broadhead and penetration you want. As far as broadheads go I would like you to take a look at Muzzy Phantoms, which can be sharpened incredibly well and shoot great out to 50yards.

Hope that helps,

-Engee


----------



## superga (Apr 3, 2009)

60 lbs got 2 pass throughs on Kudu bulls.


Hoyt Vulcan 60-70 lbs bow
Doinker Stablizer, Trophy taker rest, Truglo Sight, Scott Trigger, Custom made Cables & Hoyt 6 Arrow Quiver.


----------

